# A VIP's Birthday



## Shadow (Sep 7, 2010)

Have a very Happy Birthday Cindy!!  And Thanks for all your hard work on this forum.


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 7, 2010)

Re: A VIP's Birthday

I to would like to say HAPPY BIRTHDAY  to Cindy as well. She has been hard at work keeping us going and all the spammers off.


----------



## Bounder Boy (Sep 7, 2010)

Re: A VIP's Birthday

Cindy, I don't even know you but Love this forum, so HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU and thanks for all your hard work. 

BB


----------



## big bilko (Sep 8, 2010)

RE: A VIP's Birthday

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CINDY from down under.  Best wishes  BIG BILKO


----------



## Angie (Sep 8, 2010)

Re: A VIP's Birthday

Happy Birthday Cindy! Thank you for making this such a great forum. We appreciate everything you do!


----------



## try2findus (Sep 9, 2010)

Re: A VIP's Birthday

Happy belated Birthday Cindy!!


----------

